# Arrow rest



## Jim

Who makes a good arrow rest these days? I have an old Hoyt Tenacity II bow and want to upgrade to a new arrow rest. What do you recommend?


----------



## Quackrstackr

You'll probably get suggestions for various drop away rests but you can't beat a full capture like a Whiskerbiscuit or Octane Hostage for hunting.

I'm currently shooting a WB on my Hoyt. It's pretty much idiot proof and I could shoot while hanging from the stand by my toenails if I needed to.


----------



## Bubba

Quackrstackr said:


> .....Whiskerbiscuit or Octane Hostage.....



Who comes up with these names? :lol: Thats the job I need.... :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch

I use a Whiskerbiscuit and love it. Yes it is basically idiot proof, that's why I like it. No arrow drop offs for me anymore.......


----------



## Jim

I was leaning towards a WB...now I will get it for sure.


What Kind of arrows are you guys using these days?


----------



## FishingBuds

WB for sure Jim, you will always be ready to shoot, arrow stays put-love it and won't go back. Its a hunter's rest :wink: If you was shooting competition 
then go with a drop-a-way

I still shoot heavy aluminum 125gr on a 60# Reflex( a bit old school) I got my son a Fred Bear Odyssey II (14"-27" 40-50 lbs) this way he can grow into it-I got him set up on carbon arrows at 100gr

He shoots with a scott release and I (old school) shoot with fingers-I started on a release but shot with fingers one day and didn't look back-LOVE IT! how about you?


----------



## Jim

FishingBuds said:


> WB for sure Jim, you will always be ready to shoot, arrow stays put-love it and won't go back. Its a hunter's rest :wink: If you was shooting competition
> then go with a drop-a-way
> 
> I still shoot heavy aluminum 125gr on a 60# Reflex( a bit old school) I got my son a Fred Bear Odyssey II (14"-27" 40-50 lbs) this way he can grow into it-I got him set up on carbon arrows at 100gr
> 
> He shoots with a scott release and I (old school) shoot with fingers-I started on a release but shot with fingers one day and didn't look back-LOVE IT! how about you?



Release, I'm to frail :LOL2: I work on computers, my hands are softer than a babys....well you get the idea.

I use heavy aluminum Eastons myself, but i think I can get more out of the bow with 100 grain carbon arrows.

Been out of the game for a few years so I'ts nice to see what everyone is using. What is up with those Lit Nocks (spelling)? 

Those seem like they can save a few bucks when trying to locate your arows.


----------



## bcritch

I shoot the Easton AXIS 400's Carbon Core arrows....

I started with Easton Aluminum arrows over 20 years ago and still use their arrows today.


----------



## bcritch

You guys should try the release straps. I have one similar to this one below but my strap is leather. They are very comfortable and I pull my string back to the same spot every time which allows a more accurate shoot.


----------



## Jim

Mine looks just like that!


----------



## bcritch

The one pictured actually looks like a good one. I like the buckles instead of Velcro. I hate Velcro in the woods... Just my opinion. :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds

My wife spooked a doe with her release, lesson learned for her :lol: I can't get passed trusting the release, I'm one of those guys that thinks its gonna shoot off on its own #-o Just gotta have my hands own it. I shoot with a finger glove 

Jim whats that movie where the guy keeps one hand in a vaseline filled glove for his wife :lol: Oh "Of mice and men" I think  

Those carbons are cheap priced ain't they :---)


----------



## Jim

That was a good book :beer:

My hands are softer than that. :LOL2:


----------



## switchback

I shoot a quad ultra rest with capture to hold arrow on rest. I also use the luminoks and they help you tell where your shot hit even in daylight and finding arrows. Ever since the luminok design was changed they have had problems with them lighting up. You have to bend the lil wires that make contact with the arrow down just a hair. they also have some called tracers and archer"s flame. I also have the hawg light for pig hunting at night :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

switchback said:


> I shoot a quad ultra rest with capture to hold arrow on rest. I also use the luminoks and they help you tell where your shot hit even in daylight and finding arrows. Ever since the luminok design was changed they have had problems with them lighting up. You have to bend the lil wires that make contact with the arrow down just a hair. they also have some called tracers and archer"s flame. I also have the hawg light for pig hunting at night :mrgreen:




I'm coming to Texas to do a pig hunt one day......


----------



## Quackrstackr

I shoot Easton carbon arrows fitted with Lumenocks and 100gr broadheads. Makes for a great arrow setup.

Wait until you shoot one of those lighted nocks at twilight for the first time. It looks like you just launched a Roman candle. :lol:


----------



## switchback

Jim it's awesome! I usually practice shooting in the back yard in the dark for a week or two before hunting pigs at night.

Quackrstackr is right. They do look awesome especially when it is pitch black in the middle of the night.


----------

